# Big Fish oh my gawd!!



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Thought this might get yer attention...anyone fishing Cape Charles pier or Kiptopeke State park area. Got to get some bait wet next week... just looking for a place to do some surf casting.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, you got some attention. I don't get a chance to sign in too often as you can see by the number of my post. Even so, I would NEVER want to fool the true fishermen/women who frequent this dynamite site with childish foolishment. I see by the number of your post that you've got a lot to learn. If you want positive response from the folks on the site. Change your style, and good luck in your quest.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Took the words right outta my mouth. We'll see how many replies you get.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

not good.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Lots of replies but it doesn't look like many that relate to the topic.


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Point well taken folks...I find it curious very few are actually talking about fishing. I guess we hold onto our "secret spots" by nature ...just looking for some general info to make my trip rewarding. Would everyone agree that July is too warm for surf casting off VA Beaches. Some have suggested Kitty Hawk, Nags Head area. Any thoughts?


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Smittroc when you say "not good" are you actually referring to the fishing off Cape Charles or Kiptopeke or have I offended you with my "childish foolishment" as well? I'm just rtying to get a feel for the right direction to head off on my long awaited fishing vacation. I will appreciate your advice.


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Appreciate the advice Fish Hunter and you're right I've got a lot to learn. I was hoping for some general information on on where a man could expect to catch fish from the beach. I'm not even sure where I can throw bait in VA without breaking rules or stepping on toes. Where would you suggest I try to fill a cooler. Like I say I'm not looking for trophies I just love to fish and I've got a small window of time to enjoy it. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

surf to turf, don't worry about the negative feedback. this always happens when the fishing gets slow. with that being said, you can imagine what the bite has been like. it is a slow summer. even the spot, croaker, etc. are small. i'd go to the ocean before i'd fish the bay. bay water is too warm right now. i checked it at 86 degrees the other day.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Slow is right from the piers/surf. But the deep water along the CBBT is awesome right now. Clean water, and the fish are snappin'!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

surf to turf said:


> Smittroc when you say "not good" are you actually referring to the fishing off Cape Charles or Kiptopeke or have I offended you with my "childish foolishment" as well? I'm just rtying to get a feel for the right direction to head off on my long awaited fishing vacation. I will appreciate your advice.


"B", sir..


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Spiker, Chugg'n & plug'n thanks for your suggestions... probably saved my trip. I've fished the east coast from Maine to Florida started as a kid with my Dad and Grandpa. In the past enjoyed a job as mate on a 100 foot party boat every summer for five years out of Captree Boat Basin. This time of year we'd go out at night 95+ miles off New Jersey to a place referred to as the "acid grounds" and fish deep for big Blues and young white sharks. Great fun for a teenager, awesome fishin'...they quit running that trip I guess because of fuel prices...only day trippin' for fluke now. Like I say I'm just looking to wet some bait.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Go to Seagull or any area near the coast that has more current;see strong currents is to water like a fan is to hot air.Where the water is running hard the water is cooler;the fish this time of year want to cool off.Hey;if you hit Seagull and you get a spot real close to the rocks bring some Fresh Peeler Crab;theres some HUGE fish there that will hit them.


----------



## CobiaChaser (Jul 18, 2011)

Them drum at seagull that are by the rocks you would not want to eat them have worms and bacteria.
I go to that pier to chase cobia. Thats why theres always a hundred people at the end in the summer.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok, I'll "chime in" - there are ways to ask (as in use the prefix feature "question" when you start the thread) a question and ways to NOT ask a question -as in be cute and pretend to post a report. You pretend to post a report, and you get people who, like you, are LOOKING for a report and are not going to be amused by you asking a question. Many who read your question ignored it even though they had the answer. Some did you the courtesy of telling you that you'd committed a "faux pas". Others (notice their low post counts) answered your question with the best advice THEY could give. It's not necessarily the best advice you could have gotten from this forum if you'd been straight forward with your question. Take that as advice from one who has learned an enormous amount from this forum. Ask a simple question and you will get more than enough answers. Get cute and you'll get cute answers or ignored. 


FWIW, it is NOT slow from the piers and surf. You just have to be fishing for what is there. Ask for advice about where you intend to go and when you intend to be there, and you'll get good advice. 

BTW, this forum is very open on giving good location advice. No, you won't get an anglers "secret spot" without going fishing with him/her. . . but they will tell you the general area and how and when to do what they did. And if you're nice, they'll invite you to meet up with them.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

angler [ˈæŋglə]
n
1. (Individual Sports & Recreations / Angling) a person who fishes with a rod and line
2. Informal a person who schemes or uses devious methods to secure an advantage

So to all who took a little joke too serious, which "angler" are you? We're just fishing here folks, relax.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Drum taste good to me;probily more suited for him more than Pin Riggin for Cobia.I think this guy just wants to soak some bait which aint that bad.If surf to Turf wants to fill a cooler thats fine with me.Theres Spot,Croaker,and some Flounder(Fluke) at Seagull closer in to the rocks;the 19"Flounder that was caught when I was there was almost near were the Drum were.Sheepshead are around too;you fish for them like you would for Blackfish in New Jersey on the Jetties.Kiptopeake aint bad neither but if I was you(surf to Turf) I would head for the oceanfront or Seagull.


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks again Jeff, Rory and CC for the tips...Agent VA I lean lean toward your take on my "thread title." But I understand when ya love to fish (and you've gotten good at it) it can get pretty serious. Perhaps there's another direction for a discussion. 
Invited to throw bait with a friend in the brackish(sp?) waters near Grand Isle, Louisiana one time I of course accepted and hopped in my buddy's truck. I've gotta say this cat turned into a different person when he was on the water. But it was his boat and his trip so I kept my mouth shut...mostly. It got to the point where I couldn't reach for the tackle box without a debate, a little dig or his over-bearing criticism. He scritunized what I was doing more "intensely" by the minute. His attitude really got bad when I started catchin' fish when he wasn't. We stayed at their family fishin' camp for three days. By the end of the trip we had trouble even talkin' to each other. Never got along the same after that. My point is as Agent Va said we're just fishin'. I bet a bunch of folks have seen the fun drained out of an otherwise enjoyable outing when we've forgotten that. But "I hear ya."


----------



## jerryfron (Jun 22, 2009)

when will you be in the area? (dont know if ill be working)
where will you be staying?(that would help decide on where to fish)
what type of fishing are you looking for? jigging for fluke,bottom fishing for pan fish,pin rigging for cobia etc. etc...?
maybe in exchange you could offer some where to, when to, how to for some blue ridge trout for theese folks.


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey jerryfron, it's looking like first landing this weekend 4-7th June. Thought i'd spend some time on seagull pier as suggested by Big Jeff... maybe try the inlets, and the St. Charles pier as well. As far as "what to catch" (try to catch) If they're fatty they go on the grill... sweet and lite like a fluke we stuff 'em and bake 'em. Heck scup are even o.k. but it'd be nice for fighten' to bring in something bigger. I'd like to try for cobia, tile fish amberjack...probably not gonna see that from most peirs or beaches. What's your thought? Any weak fish or speckle trout in those waters?
We do have some fine trout fishin' up this way. They stock pretty regularly during colder months Feb. thru mid May. As you know when they're right off the truck there's not much skill involved they'll hit anything from worms, flashy spinners, dough balls to brown flies. Lot's of folks fly fish for the more clever critters that survive the "first harvest." Roanoke river and all of it's tributaries get stocked and that's published in the Roanoke times pretty close to "splash down." Jefferson National forest just outside Blacksburg has some pretty natives, rainbows and stocked browns. Also farther west into Giles county some beautiful areas the deeper you can get into these rugged, wild areas the better. All those areas can be well forested and make for great camping. I also heard recently about some fellas that did pretty good trout fishin' out by Peaks of Otter even this late in the year. Trout got to have clean cold water. If you check the VA regulations publications and such you'll also find there's some excellent fishing on the New River. Not for trout so much but big Bass varieties, cat fish, walleyes, pike.


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

*Is pin riggin' the only way to land cobia?*

Just a question when pin riggin' the float and weight get "dropped off " once the fish starts to run is this right? Now I know in the Chesapeke Bay area there's some pretty tight regs on everything from size limitations and krill counts to crab gender. If I've got it right isn't there some "environmental concern" over intentionally dropping lead...or am I just completely off base here?


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

The lead is attached to the anchor line if done correctly and when the "Fighting line" is released the lead will slide down to the anchor and when you reel it in you will have the lead and "pin rig" at the end of the line.... SHouldn't be anything left in the water...


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

so what we're trying to accomplish is temporarily suspending the baited "fighting line" somewhere off the bottom just not anchored on the bottom. Once hooked the fish is actually "connected" well up the length of the line with the anchor and pin rig extending beyond that point presumably behind the running fish. Still seems a bit elaborate...I'm not seeing the advantage over simply attaching a hook a yard or two away from the sinker. Again I return to the method I've used for deep water blue fishing... an ounce or two of lead at the very end and the baited hook about six feet away the lead is to drag the bait down and hold it's location on the bottom. I'll have to look into it a bit more I know I'm missing something.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Depends on what you're targeting. Most king mackeral fishermen want to have the fish floundering at the surface of the water! Since the fighting line is attached to the anchor line you can reel the fighting line in a lot easier to change bait etc... The anchor line isn't as easy to reel in... the anchors are not your typical 4 oz lead weight they are 8-10 oz and they have spikes on them to dig into the "Sandy bottom". How do you plan to hold a 8-10in blue fish with a regular set up (4 oz)? They would be swimming all over the place and the lines would be a tangled mess. You need extra weight to keep them in a general location. Try reeling in a 40 lb king mackeral pulling a 10 oz weight dragging on the bottom with spikes..... Nah I'll pass!
JB


----------



## surf to turf (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's what I think I've been missing (...light bulb comes on) Yer "casting" two lines the anchor line is completely separate from the fighting line...kinda like hangin' out the laundry. The fighting line is "pinned" to the anchor relatively easy for the "target fish" to remove once he's hooked and running. Yer live bait is "floundering" near the surface but (hopefully) only temporarily attached to the anchor line.. Should the "fighting line" be pulled away from the "pin rig", the rig then slips further down the anchor line and comes to rest to be retrieved later with yer 10 ounce spiked anchor. If I have that right (when you stop laughing) is this mostly used off the pier? Like you say just to keep down the "tangle potential" and kinda claim your own strike "zone" if you will. When "rebaiting" there's no casting really at all you clip on a new pin rig like a "piece of laundry" and let the weight pull it down and away from the pier. Yer distance off the pier is determined by the cast distance of your anchor line really. How am I doin' so far? Thanks for your help and patience JB


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

yes surf to turf thats right i pin rig a lil bit i need a better set up for my anchor rod tho so i can cast out further not sure wut rod and reel to get


----------

